# Catfish Oddity



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is a 25# that we caught this weekend. We had a 2# on a hook and the 25# gobbled up the 2# that was on the hook. Its obvious that he didnt want to give it up.


----------



## Catfish_addiction (Jul 19, 2006)

That is Awsome!!!!
I knew it happened, I'm sure it's happened to us running lines before, but I have only seen one other time were someone witnessed it and caught on film.
That is great, really cool picture.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice !!!!!!!!!


----------



## catzilla (Sep 21, 2007)

Catfish_addiction said:


> That is Awsome!!!!
> I knew it happened, I'm sure it's happened to us running lines before, but I have only seen one other time were someone witnessed it and caught on film.
> That is great, really cool picture.


Catfish have no problem eating another catfish. When I was a teenager, I grew up fishing in the Brazos river. We used small mud cats caught out of stock ponds for yellow cat bait. They are real hardy and live a long time on the hook. And yellow cats love em.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Had a 75 pound yellow with a 2 pound channel in his mouth, tried to pull him in the boat and the channel cat ripped out of his mouth- i wanted to cry as he swam off


----------



## bigreave (Aug 28, 2004)

had the same thing happen a few years ago at the brazos with a 40 lb yellow cat , happens more than you think


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

That is pretty sweet right there. I have had small fish on jugs that you could tell had been chewed on, but never got one in the boat with no hook in it. Cool picture, thanks for posting.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Cool pic!


----------



## Nick Smith (Dec 5, 2007)

can you repost the pic?


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

catzilla said:


> Catfish have no problem eating another catfish. When I was a teenager, I grew up fishing in the Brazos river. We used small mud cats caught out of stock ponds for yellow cat bait. They are real hardy and live a long time on the hook. And yellow cats love em.


I don't know if they are legal for bait, but I remember as a kid my dad would do that if he caught a little one (4-6 inches or so) he would just turn it around and hook it through the tail and let it swim off. yellow cats are predators, so anything smaller than its mouth gets eaten alive


----------



## belly_up (May 10, 2006)

I know of a guy that caught a big yella that had a grown opossum in its belly


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Nick Smith said:


> can you repost the pic?


Here ya go, Nick..........Incidently, the big one went back in and the small ones got eaten. We caught 7 over 25# that weekend.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

cool at least it didn't have this fate


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

I hope my wife never see's that pic, she will never fish again. She HATES snake.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Ditto... mine happened on Canyon and the yellow was only about 50. Still wanted to cry.



Barrett said:


> Had a 75 pound yellow with a 2 pound channel in his mouth, tried to pull him in the boat and the channel cat ripped out of his mouth- i wanted to cry as he swam off


----------

